# bad shed....



## Ian (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey,

I have a fair few subadult blepharopsis that have recently shed into sub adult. After all the sheds they actually go through, it is quite reassuring to see them at this stage :lol: However, one of them had a rather unsuccessful shed, and had rather twisted forearms and very twisted legs. She cannot grip onto anything, and can barely walk. I have tried to handd feed her, but didnt have much succes, but I think I probably could entice her into eating. Do you think there is any point in trying, or shal I leave her to....pass?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peekaboo (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmm Ian that's a tough call to make. From your description, I'm not sure if she would be able to molt properly the next time around.

If she's not taking any food, I'd suggest placing her in the freezer, rather than letting her starve to death. But if she's willing to eat, maybe you can baby her into the next molt and hopefully she can molt back into shape.

I've never tried this before, so I'm not sure something like this would actually work.


----------



## dino (Jul 8, 2005)

Just keep trying. You might have to hold the food as the mantis eats the whole thing if it cant grip on anything. Good luck Ian don't give up.


----------

